# August Photography Thread



## tom_craggs (Aug 1, 2008)

It's the first day of the eighth month of the Gregorian Calendar year. Here's a couple of photos;


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2008)

Shot with my polga this afternoon.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## barney_pig (Aug 2, 2008)

*catalunya 2008*


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Slightly out of date now, but a shot from the protest against dubya's last visit to london..


----------



## Random One (Aug 2, 2008)

i really like that forkboy


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 3, 2008)

Taken on a £1.50 car boot sale Olympus mju-II


----------



## e19896 (Aug 3, 2008)

HISTORY

Blackburn Meadows electricity generating station was built by the Sheffield Corporation in 1921,mainly to support the steel industry in the Lower Don Valley. The station was expanded in the 1930s, requiring the construction of Cooling Towers 6 and 7 in 1937-8 to supplement earlier square cooling towers to the north east.

These new hyperbolic shaped towers were designed by LG Mouchell and Partners. This was the same partnership responsible for the first hyperbolic cooling towers in the country (built in Liverpool in 1925) and some 150 towers subsequently built across the United Kingdom. Blackburn Meadows was one of those power stations nationalised to form part of the National Grid after the Second World War. It was decommissioned and mainly demolished in the 1970s.

more


----------



## dada (Aug 3, 2008)

*aussie bum*






was staring at it on my way to gym so decided to take a photo of it...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2008)

Where is that first set of pictures from Enumbers? Is it Bern?


----------



## e19896 (Aug 3, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Where is that first set of pictures from Enumbers? Is it Bern?



Sheffield Peace Gardens, as we was meeting there to go onto The cooling Towers of Sheffield to do a look around, the moment we got of the tram, cctv was on us, i gave them a Northern Mooney..


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 3, 2008)

More from the Olympus mju-II


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2008)

stowpirate said:


>



That looks more like a painting than a photo, it's an interesting effect.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> That looks more like a painting than a photo, it's an interesting effect.



I used the Equalize effect in ShowFoto software to bring out more detail in the sky. Most of the time the Equalize effect degrades the photo. Here is a link to the ShowFoto homepage

http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/326


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2008)

These is from our ramble around Cookham - a bit rainy but really nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


>



I shall be sorry to see those gone  - travelling back to Yorkshire up the M1 seeing those in the distance and then passing them made me feel like I had arrived home.

Mr. QofG's always says that after passing them it was like someone has flipped a switch inside me as I'd suddenly go all northern


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## zenie (Aug 4, 2008)

hullo Forkboy


----------



## Felina (Aug 5, 2008)

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/_Felina/IMG_1956.jpg


----------



## janeb (Aug 5, 2008)

Was leaving home at 5.55am this morning to get the early'ish train to London (from Newcastle), sky was great so went back and grabbed my camera

From the end of our street, looking East






And from the railway station car park


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Taken on a £1.50 car boot sale Olympus mju-II



When did you take that, stow?  I didnt' think farmers were fun enough to make 'em like that any more.  You can't make a fort out of those round ones.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 6, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> When did you take that, stow?  I didnt' think farmers were fun enough to make 'em like that any more.  You can't make a fort out of those round ones.



A couple of weeks ago in the Mendlesham area of Suffolk.


----------



## SteveJB (Aug 6, 2008)

Sunny Penarth a week or so ago


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2008)

SteveJB said:


> Sunny Penarth a week or so ago



Great shot, love the symmetry of it


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 6, 2008)

SteveJB said:


> Sunny Penarth a week or so ago



4 posts in........shame on you


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 6, 2008)

Adventures of a Puppy Dog......











http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/my_name_is_bexford


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Forkboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Well got round to playing with levels and curves a bit on this one and it's looking a lot better I reckon:


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 7, 2008)

looks better but had a shades of green.



> Sunny Penarth


 Indeed very nice

edit: like the fairground one djbombscare


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2008)

Right I had a go at some last night at the balloon fiesta and I got these.
















and for some reason I just love this one


----------



## lobster (Aug 8, 2008)

SteveJB said:


> Sunny Penarth a week or so ago



That's nice


----------



## lobster (Aug 8, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> Well got round to playing with levels and curves a bit on this one and it's looking a lot better I reckon:



I love B&W ,  I like the way the clouds look in that, did you use a filter?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2008)

SteveJB said:


> Sunny Penarth a week or so ago




Pic of the year!  

I love the way the clouds on the left have curves like the benches.  you should photoshop it to mirror them on the right.


----------



## SteveJB (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheers - hadn't noticed the clouds.  I'm too ham fisted to photoshop stuff though


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Forkboy (Aug 11, 2008)

Centrepoint:


----------



## Felina (Aug 11, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



That's my shoe!



Good photo


----------



## idioteque (Aug 11, 2008)

Rainbows yesterday


----------



## idioteque (Aug 11, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> Adventures of a Puppy Dog......
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/my_name_is_bexford



I *heart* Bexford


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I *heart* Bexford



Talk about puppy-dog eyes!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> edit: like the fairground one djbombscare



Thank you. 
It was one of thos that just happened out ok


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2008)

wayles, storm coming over from behind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 11, 2008)

SteveJB said:


> Sunny Penarth a week or so ago
> ...



Very nice. Love the colours - fantastic range from cold to warm and back again. What was it shot on? Is the graduation PP, or filters?


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2008)

1 for DX1


----------



## mort (Aug 11, 2008)

Rainbows yesterday - the pot of gold sat right above Elephant and Castle


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Storm Brewing*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2008)

tribal_princess said:


> wayles, storm coming over from behind.



Looks like Saturn just above the horizon too


----------



## Calibre (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd quite like to post up my photo's here, although they're all large in size, does this board have automatic re-sizing or not? I don't wanna stretch the place out.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2008)

post them to a photobucket account and they get resized automatically (and its free bandwidth)


----------



## Calibre (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers bud, will do that then


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like Saturn just above the horizon too



yeah I photoshopped some rings in for effect.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 12, 2008)

In contrast to enumbers photos here's one of Didcot Power Station, still churning away but not as photogenic;


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 12, 2008)

My favorite image from the Big Chill festival


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2008)

I am working at a refugee clinic on the Thai-Burmese border, and today we got invited to a "hand tying" ceremony at a local temple- an old Buddhist tradition from eastern Burma supposed ot ward off evil, now adopted as part of a culture striving to assert its' individuality in the face of repression.
We were accosted immediately, as hundreds of smiling Karen (the ethnicity displaced by Burmese military attacks across the Eastern border) grabbed our wrists and started tying threads around them. It was so inclusive- I was quite moved.

I came across these monks and novices in the compound- and I am quite pleased with the b+w conversion. The image could have been sharper, but i guess you have to work with what you have! Comments and recommendations for improvement welcomed.





http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2756389258/


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 12, 2008)

Photos taken at a Suffolk classic car show on Sunday with a Praktica Super TL SLR with f2.8 Tessar - £3 car boot sale find. Film Ilford FP4 125 developed in the kitchen sink.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 12, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2756389258/



Nice photo especially the larger image on flickr. Have you thought about experimenting with tones like slight sepia, brown or even a colder blue.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks stowpirate.
I have just been experimenting with toning today actually- on another photo I took this morning.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 12, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Thanks stowpirate.
> I have just been experimenting with toning today actually- on another photo I took this morning.



That was another nice photo. What camera and software are you using?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2008)

Canon 400D with a Sigma 2.8 17-70mm Macro and a Canon 50mm 1.8
I use Photoshop CS3 for processing and I shoot in RAW

Thanks for the comments


----------



## lobster (Aug 12, 2008)

kropotkin, I like the work you have done, this one stands out to me.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! I'm on a massive uploading frenzy at the minute. Flickr is a bit annoying, as there is no real way of keeping the good stuff in one place so that people see it first. 
these are my favourites from this batch (I'll just post links rather than photos)
http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2743242645/
http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2748793738/
http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2748000963/
http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2747226012/
http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2746317271/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## SteveJB (Aug 12, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Very nice. Love the colours - fantastic range from cold to warm and back again. What was it shot on? Is the graduation PP, or filters?



Ta. 40d on a tripod with a Sigma 10-20mm lens and, as I recall, I blended bracketed exposures to get the max range.

Here's a 50mm (shot in almost total darkness)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2008)

*Wales*


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 13, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Thanks! I'm on a massive uploading frenzy at the minute. Flickr is a bit annoying, as there is no real way of keeping the good stuff in one place so that people see it first.
> these are my favourites from this batch (I'll just post links rather than photos)
> http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2743242645/
> http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/2748793738/
> ...




I was looking at your photostream and I like this one


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 13, 2008)

Got these in the August comp thread, but figured the CP one deserves to be seen..


----------



## dweller (Aug 13, 2008)

I took this yesterday evening. 
Islington Central Library, Holloway Road from my window with weeds growing in the foreground.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 13, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I was looking at your photostream and I like this one


cheers.
That is an HDR- but my first that doesn't actually look like one!


----------



## e19896 (Aug 14, 2008)

On the 12th August 2008 10:06 E-ON set an August demolition date set for Tinsley cooling towers: E.ON has today announced it will bring down the redundant Tinsley cooling towers this August Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tinsley Cooling Towers, Sheffield - Icons of England


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, heard about the demolition of the salt and pepper pots on the radio this week. As my neighbour said to me recently, other countries celebrate their buildings and architecture and history, this country appears more prone to knocking shit down and starting over with no good reason oftentimes. Good views there anyway enumbers, thanx 

Second last night at Walthamstow dogs (perhaps)






Winner






Neon frontage






Afters


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 16, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


>



Awesome. Where was this taken from so's I can rip you off?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2008)

Mariners Wharf, along past the Pitcher and Piano.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 16, 2008)

Back in action in a new venue.


----------



## girasol (Aug 16, 2008)

Had a great first half of August, and took lots of pics, my favourites were of animals:

















and this beautiful sunset


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2008)

Taken yesterday at Rougham Airfield Suffolk

http://www.roughamairfield.org/


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## kropotkin (Aug 18, 2008)

Three from this week:














Two from last week:


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Three from this week:



How big was this dragonfly?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know- maybe an inch long?


----------



## Calibre (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## lobster (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2008)

Rolleicord, Acros 100.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rolleicord, Acros 100.


i love that


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rolleicord, Acros 100.



Do you use your Rolleicord a lot nowadays or does it like my MF cameras gather dust? I find getting hold of 120 film and scanning larger negatives difficult. 35mm film goes straight onto the developer spool but 120 film can be difficult at times! Nice to see 6x6cm format still in use


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>




i-spy-secret-eye there in the background.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 24, 2008)

Some from off me hols


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2008)

*3-2-1*


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2008)

Addy said:


>




I like this way at looking at action photography. Were did you do the photographs Suffolk Heritage Coast maybe?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2008)

It was at Barmouth, Wales.

I could improve the crop and levels in pic 3 as it is different to the other two, but it was a first attempt at a tryptych frame.

I took loads of pics but due to the sunlight I couldn't see the camera lcd and didn't realise it was still set to macro  so most of the pics were useless.

*My mums hound*


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 25, 2008)

This afternoon at Mid-Suffolk Light Railway Museum


----------



## Firky (Aug 26, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


>



Quality.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2008)

stowpirate said:


>



I like this one.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2008)

Is Trellick Tower's lift in the separated bit?  And are the walkways from the lift separate tunnels/bridges?  If so I don't think I would like to live in Trellick Tower.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


>



What is that building in the background, and what is that tower attached to it?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What is that building in the background, and what is that tower attached to it?




That is Trellick Tower, designed by Erno Goldfinger.  It is very famous. 

Well, quite famous.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> That is Trellick Tower, designed by Erno Goldfinger.  It is very famous.
> 
> Well, quite famous.



It's kind of scary, imo.

What city?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> It's kind of scary, imo.
> 
> What city?



London.  It's from the Notting Hill Carnival, today.  I assume.

And it is in the Brutalist style, so it would be.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trellick_Tower


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

kropotkin said:


>



This photograph I think is great. Do you have a problem pointing your lens at children. In the UK your stand a fairly good chance of being pounced on by some sad twat of a parent or official -even if its your own that are being photographed! I saw some fantastic photos yesterday at the museum we visited in particular a young girl intrigued by some racing pigeons in a box on the platform waiting to be transported and released down the line. But I just could not bring myself to take the photo.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

Addy said:


> It was at Barmouth, Wales.
> 
> I could improve the crop and levels in pic 3 as it is different to the other two, but it was a first attempt at a tryptych frame.
> 
> I took loads of pics but due to the sunlight I couldn't see the camera lcd and didn't realise it was still set to macro  so most of the pics were useless.



I have done the macro thing on my digicam but luckily it appears to ignore this setting and default to normal in the wrong situation - or more likely the settings do nothing as its only a cheap throwaway Panasonic Lumix FX-12 Myself I doubt if any of the controls do anything apart from the flash on/off 

The lens is good and because it obviously a throaway toy I keep it in my pocket at all times.

Barmouth is a place I always wanted to live being near some deserted beaches and Cader Idris mountain range just across the bay 

Did you go up the hills behind Barmouth onto the ridge? There are some superb photographic views across the bay?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 26, 2008)

Cheers stowpirate.
No, I don't tend to have a problem- and in Asia the parents tend to be quite happy that you think their kids are worthy of taking photos of!
This set was from a rubbish dump near where I'm living on the Burmese/Thai border. There are 87 families living on the dump, scavenging. Me and a couple of friends organised a public health intervention there on Saturday where we dewormed all 400 of the kids and adults, gave vitamin A to correct deficiencies, half a ton of rice blah blah blah. People were quite happy to let us take shots afterwards.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Cheers stowpirate.
> No, I don't tend to have a problem- and in Asia the parents tend to be quite happy that you think their kids are worthy of taking photos of!
> This set was from a rubbish dump near where I'm living on the Burmese/Thai border. There are 87 families living on the dump, scavenging. Me and a couple of friends organised a public health intervention there on Saturday where we dewormed all 400 of the kids and adults, gave vitamin A to correct deficiencies, half a ton of rice blah blah blah. People were quite happy to let us take shots afterwards.



I was wondering about the look of poverty in some of your images. Sounds like you are doing a great job. Obviously the parents have more important things on there minds regarding survival next meal etc.. to be interested in the paranoia levels of concern about child safety we have in the UK. Maybe we need to be taken down a peg or two and forced to live in real poverty to bring a sense of reality back into our lives.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheffield Fayre 2008, Norfolk Park


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Sheffield Fayre 2008, Norfolk Park



It might be my first generation two quid car boot sale TFT monitor - your photos look a tad on the dark side. Have you tried lightening them with some fill in light or equalization. I like the gun and smoke photograph. It would also look good in black and white.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 26, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> It might be my first generation two quid car boot sale TFT monitor - your photos look a tad on the dark side. Have you tried lightening them with some fill in light or equalization. I like the gun and smoke photograph. It would also look good in black and white.



 monitor it has to be there fine on the acer lap top (get him) and the big screen a compaq, yes black n white there is over 90 images going to do just 30 of them in black white..


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2008)

e19896 said:


> monitor it has to be there fine on the acer lap top (get him) and the big screen a compaq, yes black n white there is over 90 images going to do just 30 of them in black white..



For what it's worth, they're a tad dark on my monitor (home and at work) too.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> For what it's worth, they're a tad dark on my monitor (home and at work) too.



goes of thinking(they took an age to upload) and looked all cool to me and down from over 300 to just 89 (small for me i can tell you) lets see what others think before i freak out to much


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2008)

I just thought that was your 'style'.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2008)

e19896 said:


> goes of thinking(they took an age to upload) and looked all cool to me and down from over 300 to just 89 (small for me i can tell you) lets see what others think before i freak out to much



http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/2799584416/in/set-72157606958370828/

^^This one for example: on my monitor the bunch of horses/figures in the foreground is almost entirely black and in silhoette, merging into the trees on the left. If that was your intention then fine, if not, maybe you need to check whether there's something funny with your monitor. I have noticed in the past that lots of your pictures posted here are rather dark.

Like I say if that's your intention then that's cool, I don't mean to be judgemental.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 26, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I just thought that was your 'style'.



sometimes but not with this lot erm what happened then? goes of to think and perhaps reload once re worked?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Is Trellick Tower's lift in the separated bit?  And are the walkways from the lift separate tunnels/bridges?  If so I don't think I would like to live in Trellick Tower.



I believe so, yes.

And the bit that sticks out of the side of the tower at the top is not some kind of penthouse flat, as you might expect, but the boiler room (now disused).

What don't you like about the idea of the walkways/bridges?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I believe so, yes.
> 
> What don't you like about the idea of the walkways/bridges?



As illogical as it is, I fear they might collapse leaving me to plunge to my death.  Then urban would be sad and I don't want urban to be sad.  

They'd be fine as long as I didn't think about the fact they are individual tunnels in the sky.  Thinking is bad.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I have done the macro thing on my digicam but luckily it appears to ignore this setting and default to normal in the wrong situation - or more likely the settings do nothing as its only a cheap throwaway Panasonic Lumix FX-12 Myself I doubt if any of the controls do anything apart from the flash on/off
> 
> The lens is good and because it obviously a throaway toy I keep it in my pocket at all times.
> 
> ...


 
These pics were took on a much lesser camera... an ancient 3.1 MP Fuji A605 





So i'm more than pleased with the result.

I never had chance to explore around the area as it was a day out for the kids on the beach and around the amusements.

I will return though with my (phoney) DSLR (Finepix S5500)


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

Addy said:


> These pics were took on a much lesser camera... an ancient 3.1 MP Fuji A605
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not the only one with old fashioned digital kit.

My son bought a phoney SLR Finepix S5700 today in Asda for £80 I think it was old stock however a still a very good camera. Myself I use a now quite old Fujifilm E550 for serious photography as it gives raw 12mp output. I sometimes use an S5600. However the camera I carry around with me is a diabolical Panasonic FX12.  It is an awful thing that only positive point is the Leica branded lens and that it fits in your pocket and has a sensible off/on button.  Most of my photos I post here are taken with it!!! 

Barmouth ridge walk is heaven - take a look at this view.

http://flickr.com/photos/mountainman2007/1409089298/


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2008)

A couple from the car park (the most scenic views of the day besides driving)











I love this pic of yours...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Is that from where the Tuxedo used to be?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

Addy said:


> I love this pic of yours...



Its not my photo I just used a quick flickr link to show some Barmouth ridge photos. If you want to see some of my Mountain photos you will have to follow this link. They were taken in Ireland using an Olympus A100 and some using a Praktica B100 over ten years ago!

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/ireland1/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that from where the Tuxedo used to be?



Nah, High Level Bridge again. It's a detail crop of a similar shot to the one I posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm well chuffed with these. . .


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2008)

And I like these one's too

*lights on. . .*






*lights off. . . *


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

Stowmarket Town Centre Today


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 27, 2008)

70 million Colombian pesos


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> 70 million Colombian pesos




How much is that in pounds shillings and pence?


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 27, 2008)

Just over £20k...


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Just over £20k...



Columbian drug mafia money for the next hit


----------



## lobster (Aug 27, 2008)

All taken in windsor over the bank holiday ..

The rest that i have uploaded


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 27, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Columbian drug mafia money for the next hit


If I told you, he'd have to kill you


----------



## cybertect (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been a bit busy with work the last few weeks, but popped along to the Worcester Park Running Day of vintage buses running 1950s routes on 10th August.

http://www.cybertects.co.uk/gallery2/v/other/20080810__worcester_park/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 27, 2008)

Belongs in 'Travel'.

Bus nerd stuff. Nothing more really.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 27, 2008)

Bus nerd and proud


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2008)

I see this thread as a peek at people's photojournals of what they've been up to that month.  I'm as much if not more interested in the subject matter as the artistic and technical expertise. 

Is it not, then?  Is it only for photography buffs to show their wares?  I'd best delete my pics then.   Or is Stanley just being Stanley?



I think that top bus is adorable, cybertect.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2008)

cybertect said:


> I've been a bit busy with work the last few weeks, but popped along to the Worcester Park Running Day of vintage buses running 1950s routes on 10th August.



The second and last photograph are great. If i am ever down in that area of the country I will have to visit Worcester Park on a running day. They should reintroduce the old trolley buses? Have you ever visited the transport museum near Lowestoft? They have some electric trolley buses. 

http://www.eatm.org.uk/themuseum.htm


----------



## cybertect (Aug 28, 2008)

No, I've never been, I'm afraid.

There's another museum with a bigger collection of trolleybuses at Sandtoft near Doncaster.

The Worcester Park event was a one-off there, but there are usually a few similar events close to London over each summer season.

http://freespace.virgin.net/ian.smith/buses/archive.htm


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2008)

Photos taken in Needham Market last week. The camera used was a £1.50 car boot sale Olympus mju II zoom 80 -  it came with 4 unused films! Photo editing was done in the free Digikam Showfoto software. The best photo I think was the last one of the old closed Tolly Cobbold pub - it looks really good at 1024x597.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/2806120460_baf0dc2baa_b.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

Thought I'd have a play around with my 'old' style again.

(both taken on 120 film with my rolleicord, btw)

(oh, and did I mention I'm exhibiting in December?)


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thought I'd have a play around with my 'old' style again.



Looks similar to the old colour plates you used to get in National Geographic magazines published in the 1920's and 30's.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I see this thread as a peek at people's photojournals of what they've been up to that month.  I'm as much if not more interested in the subject matter as the artistic and technical expertise.
> 
> Is it not, then?  Is it only for photography buffs to show their wares?  I'd best delete my pics then.   Or is Stanley just being Stanley?
> 
> ...



Stanley is just being Stanley. Ignore him. He doesn't run the thread. Put in whatever you want and enjoy whatever you want and ignore SE


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2008)

Taken today after leaving the pub - obviously Stowmarket CCTV works really well. This graffiti artist has managed to pop up in the most strange locations. I think I will get in on the act and start fly posting my photos around town!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> (oh, and did I mention I'm exhibiting in December?)



Which photos, when and where?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



The guy in the back ... this guy??


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Which photos, when and where?



It may not be happening now 

The organiser (there were to be 5 of us in Stoke-on-Trent and the Burslem School of Art) has chucked a bunch of PR costs my way, and there's no way I can afford it. Printing and framing was always going to be a stretch anyway, with perhaps a very small amount available for other costs. I just can't afford it at this point. He's sad, reckons my stuff would go down a treat. It's come at the wrong time. I'm starting an MRes in Sept, and am not even sure I'll be able to afford that.


----------



## kage (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Island, Hawai'i

Where the lava meets the Pacific ocean, we were about a 100m back, I took this at 200mm.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2008)

kage said:


> Big Island, Hawai'i
> 
> Where the lava meets the Pacific ocean, we were about a 100m back, I took this at 200mm.


 
Nice!


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It may not be happening now
> 
> The organiser (there were to be 5 of us in Stoke-on-Trent and the Burslem School of Art) has chucked a bunch of PR costs my way, and there's no way I can afford it. Printing and framing was always going to be a stretch anyway, with perhaps a very small amount available for other costs. I just can't afford it at this point. He's sad, reckons my stuff would go down a treat. It's come at the wrong time. I'm starting an MRes in Sept, and am not even sure I'll be able to afford that.


 
Can you not find a local company to sponser you for the costs of framing for a % of sales?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It may not be happening now
> 
> Printing and framing was always going to be a stretch anyway, with perhaps a very small amount available for other costs. I just can't afford it at this point. He's sad, reckons my stuff would go down a treat. It's come at the wrong time.



Can't you say, "stuff your PR costs" and offer him a big % of the inevitable print sales as he reckons it will "go down a treat".


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

Addy said:


> Can you not find a local company to sponser you for the costs of framing for a % of sales?





Paul Russell said:


> Can't you say, "stuff your PR costs" and offer him a big % of the inevitable print sales as he reckons it will "go down a treat".



See, this is why I'm not a successful business person 

I certainly could look at both these options. Not sure who I'd approach re: Addy's suggestion (perhaps one of the little art shops near the School of Art?).

Paul's suggestion may be a goer. I'll perhaps have a bash at that one first. 

I'm going to resurrect my etsy shop and do a bit of furious promotion – if I can sell a handful of prints I might be able to afford it. Just.

I'd already told everyone too  Me mum was going to come down from Scotland for it


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> See, this is why I'm not a successful business person
> 
> I certainly could look at both these options. Not sure who I'd approach re: Addy's suggestion (perhaps one of the little art shops near the School of Art?).
> 
> ...



Go on, start a new thread. Probably be a few useful ideas for everyone...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Go on, start a new thread. Probably be a few useful ideas for everyone...




Maybe an urbanite can sponsor you.


----------



## kage (Aug 28, 2008)

Love & Megadeath

Lovely tropical flowers and a Polaris nuclear missile. Pearl Harbour.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 29, 2008)

Yesterday we crossed illegally into Burma under the protection of the KNLA (Karen National Liberation Army) to visit an Internally Displaced Persons camp inside and take them some supplies. They have a lot of malaria and dengue fever, and are dependent on NGOs and sympathetic people on the other side of the border for the majority of their food and all their medicines.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Yesterday we crossed illegally into Burma under the protection of the KNLA (Karen National Liberation Army) to visit an Internally Displaced Persons camp inside and take them some supplies. They have a lot of malaria and dengue fever, and are dependent on NGOs and sympathetic people on the other side of the border for the majority of their food and all their medicines.



Have you any images of the camp you can post here?


----------



## e19896 (Aug 29, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Belongs in 'Travel'.
> 
> Bus nerd stuff. Nothing more really.



and i love them, now trains we are talking where is me note book..


----------



## cybertect (Aug 29, 2008)

Some music-nerd stuff D) taken with my phone at the Shepherds Bush Empire last night (smuggling a Canon 5D past security is a trickier proposition)

Robyn Hitchcock providing support with an acoustic set 






and only three songs about insects, as he took pains to point out.


Jon Auer and Ken Stringfellow take some time out from The Posies to play with Big Star.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2008)

e19896 said:


> and i love them, now trains we are talking where is me note book..



Or do you mean anorak? No point in listing down modern train numbers in your notebook as they are boring - you need to be covered in soot for it to worthwhile


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

I like cybertects buses as well 

I always post up the pics I'm happy with that I've taken no matter what they are. Mine are never arty ones just lucky shots I think.


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2008)

Took today on Fuji S5500 with a +10 macro lens


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 30, 2008)

Taken using a Werra I camera. The camera dates from the 1960's and is unusual as you had to twist the lens barrel to advance the film and cock the shutter.

http://www.camerapedia.org/wiki/Werra


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 30, 2008)

_*Caching some rays* _


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 30, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> is unusual as you had to twist the lens barrel to advance the film and cock the shutter.



well it doesn't seem to be there for any other use!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2008)

A few from the last week or so.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 31, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


>


That is lovely Tom.
DO you use an action to frame your shots? If so, which one?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> well it doesn't seem to be there for any other use!



The whole film was a bit of a disaster. Every image was either out of focus or not correctly framed. You have to guess the distance and dof and dial it in! The viewfinder is massive with a small framing rectangle in the centre.  I am so accustomed to using cameras that tell me what to do and viewfinders that show the complete photo 

Here is another one


----------



## pogofish (Aug 31, 2008)

I think this one falls into the "What did I do to deserve this" category?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2008)

Atmospherica photographed today at Stowfest 2008. The rest of the photographs can be found on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/16717159@N07/sets/72157607042535771/

A short video of them playing at Stowfest can be seen on Youtube


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2008)

A few from the Green Gathering in Newcastle today.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 1, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> That is lovely Tom.
> DO you use an action to frame your shots? If so, which one?



Thank you. Sorry kropotkin though I am being dense. Do you mean the white and black frame/border or 'frame' as in the way I have composed the shot itself?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 1, 2008)

Experimenting with equalization and black and white - StowFest 2008.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 2, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Thank you. Sorry kropotkin though I am being dense. Do you mean the white and black frame/border or 'frame' as in the way I have composed the shot itself?


white and black Tom- the border


----------

